# hard to start



## boatmoter (Feb 27, 2015)

Hi, been having a problem with my John deere 212, has the 12 hp Kohler on it, if I let it sit for more than a week without starting it, I have to grind on it like the carb is out of fuel, I rebuilt the carb on it and no different, runs better though.. I bought a electric fuel pump for lawn tractors and I would rather it be fixed before modifying the fuel system with a electric pump,anyone run across this before on a Kohler K engine?? edro:edro:


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Make sure,BEFORE using an electric pump,that it only has 2-4 psi,MAXIMUM,or it will flood the engine!
My K301s does the same thing. I just use the choke,and it starts right up.
You can put a shut off valve in-line,between the pump,and the carb,and turn it off,after shutting the engine off,to prevent the fuel from draining back.
Just remember to open it,when starting. 
Fuel draining back is normal,if the tank is lower than the carb,or on hot days.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Your post reminded me of my JD 777 zero turn mower with a 27 HP Kawasaki engine. Takes a while to get it started after sitting for a week. It has a fuel pump, which I let run for 10-15 seconds before cranking. Also make sure your choke is fully closing at the carb when you pull it out.


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Same with my Gravely 812 Kohler. I simply shoot a quick squirt of carb. cleaner into the air filter, Close the choke and she is off and running with three to five crank revolutions...


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Here's how I got mine to start,and run better:
View attachment 23583

That's a NIKKI carb from a 16 hp Briggs.I made up a manifold/adapter,and modded the linkage. It works great.


----------



## boatmoter (Feb 27, 2015)

jhngardner367 said:


> Make sure,BEFORE using an electric pump,that it only has 2-4 psi,MAXIMUM,or it will flood the engine!
> My K301s does the same thing. I just use the choke,and it starts right up.
> You can put a shut off valve in-line,between the pump,and the carb,and turn it off,after shutting the engine off,to prevent the fuel from draining back.
> Just remember to open it,when starting.
> Fuel draining back is normal,if the tank is lower than the carb,or on hot days.



I use my choke when engine is cold, I have it on untill it starts.. still have to grind on it to start.. if it only sits a few days, I choke it and it starts right up.. seems like the carb is out of fuel after sitting over a week..


----------



## boatmoter (Feb 27, 2015)

jhngardner367 said:


> Here's how I got mine to start,and run better:
> View attachment 23583
> 
> That's a NIKKI carb from a 16 hp Briggs.I made up a manifold/adapter,and modded the linkage. It works great.


 does that carb off the briggs have a high & low jet screws like the kohlers?? if not, are you doing anything to make sure you don't have a lean condition??


----------



## boatmoter (Feb 27, 2015)

jhngardner367 said:


> Make sure,BEFORE using an electric pump,that it only has 2-4 psi,MAXIMUM,or it will flood the engine!
> My K301s does the same thing. I just use the choke,and it starts right up.
> You can put a shut off valve in-line,between the pump,and the carb,and turn it off,after shutting the engine off,to prevent the fuel from draining back.
> Just remember to open it,when starting.
> Fuel draining back is normal,if the tank is lower than the carb,or on hot days.


 I was going to install the electric pump inline with the mechanical pump, only use the electric pump to make sure the carb has fuel before cranking.. Im an ex starter & alternator rebuild tech.. I would have no problem repairing or rebuilding the starter but I would rather fix the problem instead of wearing the starter out.. :dazed:


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

There is a round hole in the cooling housing,and if you turn the engine by hand,while looking in it,you will see some timing marks. when the 20 degree mark lines up with an indicator line,on the crankcase,set your points to 0.012".
This gives you the proper timing,and it should help with starting.
The NIKKI,is an altitude-compensating carb,and doesn't require a low -speed adjustment. It has a high-speed,and an idle speed adjustment.
Since using it,the sparkplug shows near-perfect coloring,and I have not had any problems with starting, or power.
I "bumped" my thread"carb work" so you can see what it looks like,on the engine.
By the way,if you need an operator's manual for the K-series Kohler singles,I can post a downloadable PDF of it,for you.


----------

